# new DVR510



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi, I just got a new DVR510 receiver for my bedroom. I was wondering if I could take this receiver to my shop a couple miles from my house and watch it? I have a satellite dish there but its a dish300 not the 500. Will this work? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

YoYou will need a Dish500 for any DVR. The program guide is loaded from the 110 satellite.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> YoYou will need a Dish500 for any DVR. The program guide is loaded from the 110 satellite.


Thanks man! I tried to get it to work on the 300 but can't get a signal. I'll try to pick up a 500 somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried a dish500 but I still cant get a signal. The dish I got is used and has a 2way splitter attached to the 2 wires coming from the dish. Is this how its supposed to be? The dish is scewed like its supposed to be for my area but what do I aim towards the satellite. (tip of lnb?)


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, I was told that I needed a multi-dish switch so I went and bought one, but I still get no signal. The manual says something about checking the switch with the receiver but it says no switch detected. Will this cause me to not get a signal?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EEPG was moved from 110° to 119°.

You need to be more specific about what you have. Check these Dish 500pictures. Is there a *dp* logo?

The Dish 500 you describe could have 2 legacy dual LNBs and an SW21 switch. There should be no splitter. If that's different from your home setup, you will need to do a checkswitch each time you move the receiver.

What multi-dish switch did you buy? Most of the ones you find in stores are for DirecTV receivers and are incompatible with Dish (and vice versa).

If you just want to watch what you've recorded at home, you don't need a dish at all. Just go to the PVR list after you turn it on though you may need to get at it through the menu rather than the PVR remote button.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

I need 5 post to post a picture.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a dish just like the one I have. I went to a local satellite shop and bought a SW21 switch. The dish500 at my house has the new lnb. I would really like to leave the receiver at the shop and watch it because I'm there more than I'm in my bedroom.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

89bluegt said:


> This is a dish just like the one I have. I went to a local satellite shop and bought a SW21 switch. The dish500 at my house has the new lnb. I would really like to leave the receiver at the shop and watch it because I'm there more than I'm in my bedroom.


Since you moved the receiver to a different configuration, you'll need to run check switch. Menu, 6, 1, Check Switch. Assuming you have the new D500 aligned properly.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

It says no switch detected so I must not have it aligned properly. I'm about ready to pay someone to do it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Legacy won't detect the switch until the LNB is properly aimed.


----------



## 89bluegt (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, I'll try it again monday.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

89bluegt said:


> Ok, I'll try it again monday.


If you have another rcvr at your house that you can take to the shop, take it there and run a check switch, menu 6-1-1. If you still have nothing and you've switched the LNB, your dish may not be aligned correctly. If you run the check switch and both 119W and 110W show up in your check switch summary, then the software in your 510 may be the factory default version and may need to be updated to a current version. If the software is outdated or is a default version from the factory, this will prevent either sat from showing up in the check switch summary. I did a few service calls for the exact same thing with the 510. Leave the cable connected to the sat input and run the check switch. After it finishes, cancel out of that screen. It should ask you if the dish is mounted and locked in position (ready to take download). If it doesn't do this, turn the power off from the front panel. Leave the power off for a few minutes and the rcvr will power itself back on and begin taking the software download. After the download is finished, turn the rcvr back on and run the check switch. :icon_cool


----------

